# Android KitKat



## pesh (Sep 3, 2013)

> Google is calling the next version of its mobile operating system Android KitKat.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23926938#TWEET877472
lol wut?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 3, 2013)

Google in bed with Nestlé? I really fucking hope not 

"Don't be evil"


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

That certainly is innovative. Kinda makes the awful sound OS X Mavericks sound cool...but in that bad way hipsters love.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone other then geeks know what version Android their phone is running, let alone the name for it?

I mean try harder folks. At least when you start up the phone, you're first wall paper should be whatever sugary delight it takes it's namesake from.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Does anyone other then geeks know what version Android their phone is running, let alone the name for it?
> 
> I mean try harder folks. At least when you start up the phone, you're first wall paper should be whatever sugary delight it takes it's namesake from.



My Android and iPhone owning friends all know what version they're on but none could tell you what the names are, just that it's the latest version....


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

Publishing an internal codename takes all the fun out of it. Bet it's called something different inside Google. 

*wistfully remembers 'Project Unfuck'*


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 3, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Does anyone other then geeks know what version Android their phone is running, let alone the name for it?



Yeah, Android 4.3 - I'm no geek, just a happy Nexus 4 owner 

But yeah there are loads of versions - too many really - plenty of phones still on 2.1.something and all the many subsequent updates since.

The updated OSs should be fewer and further between, like Windows 

Anyway, fuck Nestlé. Cunts


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 3, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah, Android 4.3 - I'm no geek, just a happy Nexus 4 owner
> 
> But yeah there are loads of versions - too many really - plenty of phones still on 2.1.something and all the many subsequent updates since.
> 
> ...



There's not been that many, they skipped 3 for phones and most people couldn't tell the difference between the different versions of 2 and 4. Windows updates all the time. Mine's just popped up to ask me!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2013)

So what happened to Key Lime Pie


----------



## magneze (Sep 3, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So what happened to Key Lime Pie


Canned for this apparently.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 3, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> There's not been that many, they skipped 3 for phones and most people couldn't tell the difference between the different versions of 2 and 4. Windows updates all the time. Mine's just popped up to ask me!


I meant new Windows OSs like XP, Vista, 7 etc. then with as few updates as poss cos it should work already before they release it.

I just think Google should be a bit more disciplined about it. And they shouldn't be getting chummy with the likes of Nestlé - just makes them look like even more disingenuous cockholes than they already are. "Don't be evil" etc. Yeah, right


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Google in bed with Nestlé? I really fucking hope not


They just decided to do it for the lolz. There's no financial deals involved.

Shame it's bastard fucking Nestle though.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So what happened to Key Lime Pie


No one knew what one of those was. I still don't, but I know what a kit kat is.


----------



## pesh (Sep 3, 2013)

editor said:


> They just decided to do it for the lolz.


yeah right.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 3, 2013)

What's 'lolz' about it?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2013)

Kanda said:


> What's 'lolz' about it?


From the link in the OP:


> This is not a money-changing-hands kind of deal," John Lagerling, director of Android global partnerships, told the BBC.
> 
> Instead, he said, the idea was to do something "fun and unexpected".


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

They struck a licensing deal with no money changing hands? Heh yeah and I'm the King of Ireland.

I'm apparently the King of Ireland, just checked and the current claim is no money has been given.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah, Android 4.3 - I'm no geek, just a happy Nexus 4 owner
> 
> But yeah there are loads of versions - too many really - plenty of phones still on 2.1.something and all the many subsequent updates since.
> 
> ...



Perhaps users should start a boycott of Android 4.4 with all those right on hippies who think we should boycott companies due to their corporate business deals?


----------



## elbows (Sep 3, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They struck a licensing deal with no money changing hands? Heh yeah and I'm the King of Ireland.



Its quite possible, given that the deal seems to run both ways (e.g. the Android logo on the kitkat wrappers).

Call me old-fashioned but when I started seeing headlines about Android KitKat I wanted to know what new features were going to be in the OS.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## salem (Sep 3, 2013)

Minor point bit kitkats are made by Hershey's in the US (and are vile).

Edit  - just read the article. That's odd. Cheapens the android brand I recon


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>




I'm sure the Android 4.4 users of urban75 will be calling for a boycott any moment now...


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 3, 2013)

> Minor point bit kitkats are made by Hershey's in the US (and are vile).


Canadian ones are rumoured to taste better.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2013)

salem said:


> Minor point bit kitkats are made by Hershey's in the US (and are vile).


Indeed it is. And Hershey chocolate is truly fucking awful.


> Kit Kat is a chocolate-covered wafer biscuit bar confection that was created by Rowntree's of York, England, and is now produced worldwide by Nestlé, which acquired Rowntree in 1988,[1] except in the United States where it is made under license by The Hershey Company.





> Kit Kat bars in the United States are produced under licence by The Hershey Company, a Nestlé competitor, due to a prior licensing agreement with Rowntree


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2013)

salem said:


> Minor point bit kitkats are made by Hershey's in the US (and are vile).
> 
> Edit  - just read the article. That's odd. Cheapens the android brand I recon



Sure, minor point for sure. Any urbanites making anti Nestle/Android placards yet? *watches tumbleweed*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Indeed it is. And Hershey chocolate is truly fucking awful.


Some Hershey flavours are bloody lovely.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Some Hershey flavours are bloody lovely.


I've never tasted anything by Hershey that I've liked. Brit chocolate (and European) is so much nicer.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 3, 2013)

editor said:


> From the link in the OP:


So we can look forwards to Android "Drone Strike", and Android "Fukushima"?


----------



## elbows (Sep 3, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> So we can look forwards to Android "Drone Strike", and Android "Fukushima"?



The releases are in alphabetical order so its too late for those.

I guess actual details of whats new with KitKat will come with the anticipated announcement of the Nexus 5, which is about due based on yearly refreshes and the apparent news that the 8GB Nexus 4 is starting to go out of stock and isn't being replaced with fresh stock.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

elbows said:


> ... and the apparent news that the 8GB Nexus 4 is starting to go out of stock....


Not surprising at that price!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2013)

elbows said:


> The releases are in alphabetical order so its too late for those.
> 
> I guess actual details of whats new with KitKat will come with the anticipated announcement of the Nexus 5, which is about due based on yearly refreshes and the apparent news that the 8GB Nexus 4 is starting to go out of stock and isn't being replaced with fresh stock.


Sooner or later we will get to the end of the alphabet....

I guess we could still get "Sarin", "Rabies" and "Malaria" though...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> So we can look forwards to Android "Drone Strike", and Android "Fukushima"?


don't be silly


the really terrifying prospect is android coke.


actually i am willing to believe  that  this was  just a name a dev  came  up  with    that  people  laughed at  and  then kinda stuck.   I'm not saying that  "was"  what happened.  just that i think  that is a possibility.  

as much as the company nestle are a icon of the dehumanisation of corporate entities  and trend for single individuals to be more worried about keeping their job than  defying the system that provides for them.  i do reel there is a huge disconnect  between that  and  a discussion about  what  "candy"  you like/think would make  a cool name

i could easily  see the board meeting where they were trying to come up with a new name   or  had  a bunch of suggestions   and  kitkat  just  was the most  distinctive.    

the fact it  is an iconic  product  works for  both companies.  i bet  neither company found an issue  with it.   bit  of   off beat co-promotion



thats not to say google  didn't auction off the name  to the highest bidder  (although i suspect that might have been leaked)

i think (terrifyingly)  that most of these dubious desitions  probably more come out  narrow vision   rather  than Gordon Gekko style  greed is  good moments.


not everyone  has  a mate  who writes  "baby killer" on the pack of smarties  you purchased


not that it stooped me eating the smarties.  shit somedays i might  up an kill a baby for  a penut butter kitkat


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> They just decided to do it for the lolz. There's no financial deals involved.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> don't be silly
> 
> 
> the really terrifying prospect is android coke.
> ...



Android Coke? Why not Pepsi: the taste of a new generation (of smartphones).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2013)

pepsi is the lesser of two evils



it's  why i drink pepsi  but not coke.  

as much as i expext  pepsi   is  a soul destroying corperate entity  that promotes nothing but mindless consumerism  

it still isn't coke


we had the coke wars



coke won


viva la resistance


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

If the reports and statements made thus far are to be believed, there really is no financial partnership between Google and Nestle/Hershey's here: they are just using the name (which is a British invention, btw). 

I can see a certain fanboy is predictably working himself into a splendid anti-Google lather over this, so it may be worth noting that far closer business deals have already been established between another smartphone maker and company with a less than sparkling ethical reputation. Strangely enough, he's been rather silent on that one.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a shit name. They've gone for a brand when previous they had generic sweets. What was wrong with key lime pie? No one knew what froyo was yet they still used it. It's not even mentioned anywhere unless you dig deep into the settings.

I don't boycott Nestle anyway, so I won't be boycotting Android 4.4.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

It's still a shit thing to do though but KitKat is at least a better name than key lime pie which remains a completely meaningless and totally forgettable name (to me).


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> It's still a shit thing to do though but KitKat is at least a better name than key lime pie which remains a completely meaningless and totally forgettable name (to me).



If you've not tried it, I think you should. It's lovely. Almost like a cheesecake.

It wouldn't be unforgettable then


----------



## gosub (Sep 4, 2013)

Thought it would be kola kube


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> If you've not tried it, I think you should. It's lovely. Almost like a cheesecake.
> 
> It wouldn't be unforgettable then


Nothing comes close to a good cheesecake and I won't hear any more of it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2013)

i kinda think   who is it who actually  cares about dev names.

hard-core geeky fan boys and girls

what matters more to the majority of that domographic  coprerate ethics  or  a reconginablr name


even if  we look at it cynically    it's less to  mdo  with nestle  and  more  about trying to get a memorable  name  that  works  with the fucking baming system you labourd yourself with




what  will apple do when they run out of cats?

  use there fortune  to  bread  a new species of cat?



]

shit thats disturbingly more plasible than i want it to b e


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 4, 2013)

http://kitkat.com/


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Nothing comes close to a good cheesecake and I won't hear any more of it.



I hear you, I really do. Cheesecake is my absolute favourite, but key lime pie is great. Try one


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2013)

omeone likes their jquiery





Fez909 said:


> http://kitkat.com/



s


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> they are just using the name (which is a British invention, btw).


One could go back to the days of quaker philanthropist Joseph Rowntree or to 1969 when the company merged with Mackintosh to became Rowntree Mackintosh and their subsequent  licence agreement with The Hershey Company.

But for Google to overlook the negativity associated with a company like Nestlé is a major error of judgement.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> omeone likes their jquiery


That is quite funny.


----------



## elbows (Sep 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> what  will apple do when they run out of cats?



They already moved on from cats, to shitty California-related names starting with Mavericks.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Decent bit of analysis here, 
Android 4.4 KitKat: What's the point of co-branding?


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Sep 4, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> So we can look forwards to Android "Drone Strike", and Android "Fukushima"?



No i'm pretty sure it will be Android 4.5 Lion Bar and 4.6 Milky bar


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2013)

if something garbers intrest  becuase it;s  well  known

in omg lke googlsdvlosck

they take  all the added miadia attention  plus little  cymkimal dtock

aaik

it's a intrestinsituations in witch corporations  wil often collaberate if  they see something as "Intresting".


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's a wierd situations in witch corperations  wil often collaberate if  they see something as "Intresting".
> if something garbers intrest  becuase it;s  well  known
> 
> in omr esu gpooglrd  vlosck
> ...



You ok shippy?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2013)

define ok?


no  injuries just pronlem wikth the mechanics


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 4, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> define ok?
> 
> 
> no  injuries just pronlem wikth the mechanics


Ok are in there's nothing wrong when compared to your usual self. 

Your typing just went a bit left field so thought I'd ask. 

As you were


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2013)

true.

i am well known for being right wing

theres is absolutely nothing i do  that could easily be misconstrued.

no even this as i say bein vauge


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2013)

I have just become   head PR of the political campaign


Fez909 said:


> Ok are in there's nothing wrong when compared to your usual self.



who is he and what did he do with my £20


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2013)

elbows said:


> They already moved on from cats, to shitty California-related names starting with Mavericks.



That name is about as good as KitKat for an operating system...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 5, 2013)

OS X Mavericks.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 5, 2013)

I quite like the name Mavericks. If I was releasing an O/S I'd name it after famous surf breaks, or skate parks.

KitKat is shite though. Its not even a dessert.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 5, 2013)

I want some Key Lime Pie now


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

Yetman said:


> I want some Key Lime Pie now


We are all Key Lime Pie now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2013)

souljacker said:


> I quite like the name Mavericks. If I was releasing an O/S I'd name it after famous surf breaks, or skate parks.
> 
> KitKat is shite though. Its not even a dessert.



I think naming schemes other than for internal code word use are pretty cringeworthy. Mavericks is as shit as KitKat...


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 5, 2013)

What sticks in my craw is the patronising assertion this was a 'chummy' deal and 'no money swapped hands' as it that's the only benefit connected with a commercial tie-in. 

To me, it'll always be known as Android 4.4


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> To me, it'll always be known as Android 4.4


I can't even remember what the current one is called either - just the number - so 4.4 will do just fine for me too.

I suppose it could be argued that in terms of generating PR they hit the jackpot big time with this KitKat nonsense.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2013)

magneze said:


> Publishing an internal codename takes all the fun out of it. Bet it's called something different inside Google.
> 
> *wistfully remembers 'Project Unfuck'*




we had one called project Linford which was so called because it was a new superfast IBM server and therefore was big, black and fast.. after a while the project became known as project Bruno because the server was big, black and fell over a lot. 

This was a long time ago btw


----------



## Corax (Sep 5, 2013)

magneze said:


> Publishing an internal codename takes all the fun out of it. Bet it's called something different inside Google.
> 
> *wistfully remembers 'Project Unfuck'*


What was project unfuck?  Googled it, but that just brought me back here...


----------



## Corax (Sep 5, 2013)

editor said:


> It's still a shit thing to do though but KitKat is at least a better name than key lime pie which remains a completely *meaningless* and totally forgettable name (to me).


Android OS names have meanings?


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2013)

Corax said:


> What was project unfuck?  Googled it, but that just brought me back here...


Something I worked on years ago. It was an internal name. That's the point.


----------



## Corax (Sep 5, 2013)

magneze said:


> Something I worked on years ago. It was an internal name. That's the point.


Ah.  I thought you meant it was a *Google* internal project name of some sort.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> -


Did they do one of them for Nike and Apple too?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 9, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>



Heh


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Did they do one of them for Nike and Apple too?


I had a quick look but could only find this.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2013)

Some supposedly leaked images have emerged of the new OS, showing modest UI tweaks:
http://9to5google.com/2013/09/21/ne...gned-android-4-4-kitkat-phone-messaging-apps/


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2013)

I've just been reading that KitKat won't be available for my Galaxy Nexus phone, which I've had for just under 2 years. Fuck you Google, I didn't buy a Nexus phone so you could cut me off from updates that quickly. I'd already decided I probably didn't want an android phone again in future, but that makes it a cert, I am done with this platform.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 1, 2013)

elbows said:


> I've just been reading that KitKat won't be available for my Galaxy Nexus phone, which I've had for just under 2 years. Fuck you Google, I didn't buy a Nexus phone so you could cut me off from updates that quickly. I'd already decided I probably didn't want an android phone again in future, but that makes it a cert, I am done with this platform.



That may be down to the use of a texas instruments chip. Probably can't get a new driver for it.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2013)

elbows said:


> I've just been reading that KitKat won't be available for my Galaxy Nexus phone, which I've had for just under 2 years. Fuck you Google, I didn't buy a Nexus phone so you could cut me off from updates that quickly. I'd already decided I probably didn't want an android phone again in future, but that makes it a cert, I am done with this platform.



This has always been the case. The Galaxy Nexus has already been supported for longer than any of the previous Nexus phones. It will be trivial for Cyanogen or another third party developer to make this available to you. In fact, the entire reason CyanogenMod exists is because Google dropped support for the Nexus One.

Aren't you an app developer? It seems like madness to say you're "done" with the biggest platform in the world.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 1, 2013)

elbows said:


> I've just been reading that KitKat won't be available for my Galaxy Nexus phone, which I've had for just under 2 years. Fuck you Google, I didn't buy a Nexus phone so you could cut me off from updates that quickly. I'd already decided I probably didn't want an android phone again in future, but that makes it a cert, I am done with this platform.



Do you think iOS will treat any nicer? lol


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2013)

Divisive Cotton said:


> Do you think iOS will treat any nicer? lol



It already has, by making this years operating system available for the iPhone 4 which came out in 2010. 

I don't expect things to be perfect, and there will always be moments in the evolution of hardware and software where leaps are made which tend to dictate the dropping of updates for certain devices.

And I have been burnt by Apple in the past - one of the reasons I ended up with an android phone is that I was pissed off with Apple for releasing a major OS update for my iPhone 3G (not 3GS) which made the device hideously sluggish. This is an example of an occasion where it would have been better not to release that OS for that hardware, or cut features out of it when run on that device for performance sake.

If I was in love with android then I very much doubt that the failure to update the Galaxy Nexus to support KitKat would be a killer on its own. I'd still have a moan about it though. I just think that given one of the selling points of Nexus devices is quick access to new versions, along with pure versions of the OS, they might put a bit more effort into supporting devices for long enough that people on 2 year contracts don't feel their device is joining the obsolete club shortly before their contracts run out.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

There's a slightly interesting story behind the lack of an update and it has nothing to do with Google really. 



> In a new FAQ, Google broke the news that the latest flavor of Android won't be available as a system update for the 2-year-old Nexus. The company said that the phone falls outside the 18-month time frame in which devices traditionally receive such updates.
> However, that may not be the full story.
> 
> Sources "close to the company" told Engadget that the problem stems from the Texas Instruments chipset built into the Nexus. TI has since exited the mobile device chipmaking business, laying off many of its workers. As such, the company likely wouldn't be able to lend a hand in supporting upgrades for the phone.
> ...


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> This has always been the case. The Galaxy Nexus has already been supported for longer than any of the previous Nexus phones. It will be trivial for Cyanogen or another third party developer to make this available to you. In fact, the entire reason CyanogenMod exists is because Google dropped support for the Nexus One.
> 
> Aren't you an app developer? It seems like madness to say you're "done" with the biggest platform in the world.



Nexus One stuff may have increased its popularity, but since CyanogenMod 7 is based on gingerbread that version of history doesn't quite add up. From what I've read it started earlier than that, and impetus for such custom ROMs would also stem from particular device niggles, desire for custom features, timely releases, etc.

I am an app developer but the stuff I've done for mobile OS's has just been a hobby so far. Personally I hate the freemium model and so if I ever want to do this with the hope of profit in mind, I'll probably want to make the sort of app that has a niche market who are still prepared to pay money upfront for that sort of app. Depending on what that is, I could well have the luxury of only targeting iOS. (e.g. right now, music-making apps). I really enjoyed the fact I didn't have to wait nervously for Google to approve my android app like I will have to with Apple for iOS apps, but there were numerous other aspects of the Android development picture that were a right pain in the arse. Thats partly because I'm the sort of developer who would actually like to test my app on a fair percentage of the different devices its designed for, before expecting people to buy it, and thats pretty much impossible for android due to the variety of devices in question. So I limited my sales to the few devices I had tried, which instantly started to erode the advantage of the total size of androids user base.

Anyway sorry that this stuff is veering off the KitKat topic, but couldn't help respond to points raised.


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2013)

editor said:


> There's a slightly interesting story behind the lack of an update and it has nothing to do with Google really.



It has to do with them that they think its fine to set up a tradition of not feeling obliged to offer updates for 18+ month old devices. At least pretend to care for 2+ years. If there are exceptions due to specific hardware, as seems to be the case with the Galaxy Nexus, then I have some sympathy with that. But I'd much rather they just came out with that explanation themselves and said sorry, we'd love to support it for longer but we are stuck, rather than continue to embrace a really stingy 18 month 'tradition'.

I mean honestly, imagine if Apple set that as a tradition, can you imagine not taking a pop at them for it? Spend a fortune every 18 months!


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

You can always root almost any phone and shove on the latest OS that way.


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2013)

I know, but part of the Nexus sell to my originally was that I wouldn't need to bother doing that. It's the sort of thing Id have enjoyed doing when I was younger, but I find such things more tedious these days. Plus as a developer I really wanted to keep the device in the same state as the majority of non-geeky customers would have, so that I could do my testing on the stock platform.

Never mind, its not the end of the world, and its not like KitKat contains killer features that I will stomp my feet about not having right now. It's the principal that upsets me I think. If I ran the universe it would be very tempting to lay down laws about how quickly manufacturers are allowed to stop providing current software updates for hardware they sell. But critics of such legislation could argue that this would simply make them slow down the OS release cycle to match the legalities with no added effort or sense of responsibility. 

Another reason I've picked this occasion to moan is that we've gone beyond a period of rather rapid spec increases and major OS changes for smartphones. Things have settled down somewhat these days, and this makes me less forgiving of premature obsolescence. Much as the slow iPhone 3G thing really annoyed me at the time, it was somewhat understandable for that to happen given the difference in physical performance of my 3G compared to the latest model at the time the new OS came out. The same should be much less true these days since although hardware performance continues to increase fairly rapidly, a baseline decent performance was established in most hardware several years ago, and there should be no reason why modern mobile OS's can't run on hardware that meets that baseline for a long time to come.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2013)

Either it's a tradition or it's not what you expected. Which is it? You seem to be claiming both are true here.


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2013)

Well they are apparently claiming its a tradition, and lately I was responding to that. Its not a tradition I was aware of when I bought the device, and if they repeat this tradition for the original Nexus 7 tablet that I have then I'll be even less impressed.

It may well be my own fault for expecting Google to care more about their Nexus brand, and not taking account of the fact this is a company that often gets stick for retiring its web-based services without remorse. And other companies have committed worse sins on occasion (Apple and the iPad 4 launch so soon after the flawed iPad 3, ouch). All the same if I were Google I'd be thinking twice before giving customers this kind of education as to what product life is considered to be.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2013)

You think 2 years isn't long enough product life? Did the Galaxy Nexus suddenly become less usable since Kit Kat was announced? Is there anything you can't do now that you could before?

Also, when you consider what Google have been doing to the OS to make it more modular, it's less and less important that you have the latest version of Android.






The stuff in the right hand column is what you'll be missing out from in 4.4. So aside from the way it looks, and the new dialer, what exactly do you want?


----------



## elbows (Nov 5, 2013)

I made my points about timescale quite clearly so I won't repeat that.

I would not go as far as to call that graphic misleading, but if you think that System UI, Application Framework and API stuff is relatively unimportant to someone who likes to develop for the device, then you are mistaken.

I won't bore on about the details but here is a video for anyone interested in KitKat API stuff. Some of it isn't trivial, especially the stuff that affects UI design.



Purely from a user point of view, stuff like this interests me in KitKat:


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 5, 2013)

Got to agree with elbows  here.  Damned if I saw anything about an 18 month support lifetime when the Nexus 4 was being plugged, and I can't help but notice the Nexus 5 has been dogged by slow sales and wonder if there's a connection.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 5, 2013)

It blows holes in one of the reasons to buy a Nexus.

"We'll roll out the latest version of the OS to your phone as soon as it's available instead of waiting for your carrier to approve it three months later. Oh but we also won't bother doing so for more than one major version, so not that much different after all".

18 months of upgrades is pathetic.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2013)

When's the update due? Still haven't got it on my Nexus 4 

Or is the N4 obsolete now?


----------



## pesh (Nov 6, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Got to agree with elbows  here.  Damned if I saw anything about an 18 month support lifetime when the Nexus 4 was being plugged



if they were only starting to run out of stock of the N4 2 months ago that is a bit of pisstake.

if cyanogen and all the rest of the rooty phone people can get round the chip problems why can't Google?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 6, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> When's the update due? Still haven't got it on my Nexus 4
> 
> Or is the N4 obsolete now?


5 months, 7 days and counting before Google wipe their hands of it.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 6, 2013)

pesh said:


> if cyanogen and all the rest of the rooty phone people can get round the chip problems why can't Google?



Exactly. The idea that they had to do this because TI won't be updating drivers is laughable. The only reason for doing this is to encourage people to upgrade their phones.


----------



## elbows (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks 

I just had a quick look to see how much disgust this stuff generated. There is a petition about it with over 17000 signatures so far:

https://www.change.org/petitions/google-update-the-galaxy-nexus-with-android-4-4-kitkat

According to that, the phone was still on sale at Google Play a year ago.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> 5 months, 7 days and counting before Google wipe their hands of it.


No worries, I'll have washed my hands of it by then too. Presumably I get KitKat in the meantime though?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 6, 2013)

elbows said:


> According to that, the phone was still on sale at Google Play a year ago.



It was still on sale at Google Play in September

http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/16/4738980/google-play-nexus-4-sold-out-not-coming-back



> September 16, 2013 09:16 pm
> 
> The Nexus 4's run in Google Play is now over. On Monday, Google's online storefront sold out of the 16GB version of the flagship phone in the US


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 6, 2013)

I was dithering about getting the new Nexus phone, but this has fortunately made my mind up.  My current Nexus 4 does me fine, and I'll cyanogen it if I want anything from kitkat.  Hopefully Nokia will sort out the camera lag in the 1020, and I can jump platform in 6 months or so.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 6, 2013)

Where does the nexus 7 mark 1 sit in this.... KitKat and that's it ? , or not even that ?


----------



## elbows (Nov 6, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> It was still on sale at Google Play in September
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/16/4738980/google-play-nexus-4-sold-out-not-coming-back



I've been on about the Galaxy Nexus, not the Nexus 4.


----------



## elbows (Nov 6, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Where does the nexus 7 mark 1 sit in this.... KitKat and that's it ? , or not even that ?



From what I've read both versions of the Nexus 7 will get KitKat. Unofficially can get it already, officially it should be available 'in the coming weeks'.

eg:

http://www.androidauthority.com/android-4-4-kitkat-nexus-4-nexus-7-download-unofficially-313352/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've got a Galaxy Nexus too. I'm not particularly bothered about it not getting the new OS because it already became well slow for me only a year after release.

I expected much longer period of it bring a zippy vanilla android experience but my wife's S2 with touchwiz is actually a much MUCH faster experience. TBH it has put me off getting another Nexus model and I'm more inclined to get a galaxy S4 now.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 6, 2013)

elbows said:


> I've been on about the Galaxy Nexus, not the Nexus 4.



http://phandroid.com/2012/10/29/gal...lay-store-nexus-q-removed-from-device-lineup/



> Oct 29th 2012 by Chris Chavez
> 
> Looking to score a deal on last year’s shiny new Galaxy Nexus? Well, don’t expect to pick one up from Google’s virtual store shelves as the device has been yanked, and most likely for good.



18 months of support my arse.  Considering that my 3 1/2 year old iphone 4 got the latest version of iOS last month, I think Google are really fucking this up.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 6, 2013)

I was totally vexed that dell would not update their BIOS on the XPs (2008) series to boot from SSD...went from a reasonably happy' dell user to an active dissuader if anyone asked me what I thought . 

And looking at the one star reviews on the KitKat use book which is only downloadable in the USA ,its bad business practice to wind up your already paid in customer base and make them feel irrelevant or unwanted compared to someone else somewhere else as it seems'spitefull .

Particularly when repeat business is the key to survival.


----------



## dervish (Nov 6, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> and I can't help but notice the Nexus 5 has been dogged by slow sales and wonder if there's a connection.



Has it? I thought it had sold out in 30 odd hours or something?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 6, 2013)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I was dithering about getting the new Nexus phone, but this has fortunately made my mind up.  My current Nexus 4 does me fine, and I'll cyanogen it if I want anything from kitkat.  Hopefully Nokia will sort out the camera lag in the 1020, and I can jump platform in 6 months or so.



Ms don't have a great record of free updates, even on Windows Phone.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

Stuff have given the OS a rave 5-star review and have declared it 'the world's best mobile platform.'

And it does look rather splendid too.



> KitKat 4.4 is a complete relaunch of Android, in some ways going further and faster than any single previous release. And rather than abuse your intelligence by insisting that you scroll down this page for a verdict, we'll tell you what we think right now. It's brilliant. But not the usual gushing hyperbole-fuelled brilliant. No, KitKat 4.4 is weird, Machiavellian, never-saw-that-one-coming brilliant.



http://www.stuff.tv/android/android-44-kitkat/review


----------



## dervish (Nov 8, 2013)

They have also updated/replaced dalvik with art so going from a just in time compiler to compiling the apps during installation which should make executing applications much quicker.


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 8, 2013)

dervish said:


> They have also updated/replaced dalvik with art so going from a just in time compiler to compiling the apps during installation which should make executing applications much quicker.


Now that's the kind of insight which had passed me by. I had seen a review which mentioned it was going to be good for lower spec devices and I assume this is a big part of that.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Art runtime will be disabled by default. 99.9% of people won't be using it. To enable it you have to go into the developer settings, which themselves are hidden, and choose it from in there.


----------



## dervish (Nov 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The Art runtime will be disabled by default. 99.9% of people won't be using it. To enable it you have to go into the developer settings, which themselves are hidden, and choose it from in there.


Which is very sensible, hide it from the normal user, anyone that is going in developer settings and changing things should understand and be prepared for the consequences. They know full well that all the tinkerers will immediately turn it on to see if it really does make that much of a difference which will help them massively in bug testing. I know I will, as soon as CM update to 4.4


----------



## Mapped (Nov 13, 2013)

Google now is a bit cleverer than I expected. I'm in Belgium at the moment and it's telling me how to get to my meeting in the morning. I don't use google's calendar so it seems to be putting two and two together from my gmail emails and my location.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 14, 2013)

KitKat factory images for the Nexus 4 are now available: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#occamkrt16o


----------



## Radar (Nov 15, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Google now is a bit cleverer than I expected. I'm in Belgium at the moment and it's telling me how to get to my meeting in the morning. I don't use google's calendar so it seems to be putting two and two together from my gmail emails and my location.


It's been like that for a while.

I was heading to Holyhead last year from my cousin's place in Sheffield, and we stopped off in Conway for fish n chips. Google only popped up an alert warning me that I was cutting it a bit fine to make my ferry   And it was right too, I'm pretty sure we overtook a hawk trainer as we crossed Anglesey and we just made the boat


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 15, 2013)

So has anyone else installed it then? I have and it's not really any different to Jelly Bean (which I expected).

The launcher was swiftly replaced with Nova Launcher as it still isn't as customisable. The biggest feature seems to be the Google Now updates, which while welcome, and nothing to get too excited about. And they can be had without being on KitKat, too. It feels snappier, definitely. But my N4 was not slow to begin with. It would be more useful for those on slower phones who probably won't even see this upgrade. 

Oh, and btw. If you are wanting the new "OK Google" feature, you have to be using the new launcher and you have to set the Google Now input language to US English, otherwise it doesn't work. I have no idea why.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 15, 2013)

Another really annoying thing is you can now say things like, "send a text to Mam" and it even used that as an example when showing off the new feature after installation (yes, spelled "Mam" - like wot a Northern might say. Nice tough Goog). So I started the voice thing, and said, "send a text to Mam" but no matter how I say it, it _always_ goes to "Mom" and so doesn't find her in my contacts.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 15, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't tried OK Google yet, as I don't want to americanise my phone; I'm waging a constant war with my non-UK colleages against z's where they should be s's in our reports. I also feel like a bit of a dick talking to my phone.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 18, 2013)

Still not yet


----------



## Radar (Nov 19, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Still not yet


You can sideload it manually rather than waiting for it OTA.

End result is the same, upgrade without wipe.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 19, 2013)

Had a look at that ...the download was a tar file not an apk....wasn't too sure ' bout that....... so I've unticked the unknown sources again and will wait.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 19, 2013)

You can't update the system with an apk. The tar contains some .img files and a .zip which can be flashed using adb. You don't need to wipe your system if you already have an unlocked bootloader but otherwise it would be a factory reset.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 19, 2013)

Cheers.........gonna wait


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2013)

Just about to flash my Nexus 7 with kit kat when it has finished downloading. No idea what I am doing yet but I am sure all will become clear when it has finished downloading.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 20, 2013)

waiting for the official OTA .....still

theres been a delay apparently ...with the update needing an update



> The Nexus 7 Android 4.4 KitKat update delay has been rumored to be caused by update problems faced by users. Rumors are flying that it's possible that Google has halted the Android 4.4 KitKat rollout, these rumors are unconfirmed. While rollout of updates are often done in stages it is unusual that so many users are reporting that they still have not gotten the Android 4.4 KitKat update more than a week after it was first announced. In addition to the Nexus 7 (2013 and 2012) and the Nexus 10


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2013)

Tankus said:


> waiting for the official OTA .....still
> 
> theres been a delay apparently ...with the update needing an update


hmm maybe i should wait then


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Nov 22, 2013)

Finally here

4.4 installing on my nexus 7 now. OTA


----------



## Tankus (Nov 22, 2013)

Nope.....!


----------



## renegadechicken (Nov 22, 2013)

Nor mine either...........


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 22, 2013)

editor said:


> It's still a shit thing to do though but KitKat is at least a better name than key lime pie which remains a completely meaningless and totally forgettable name (to me).


 
Key lime pie is great.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 22, 2013)

editor said:


> They just decided to do it for the lolz. There's no financial deals involved.
> .


 
Megabillion dollar capitalist behemoths don't  do anything for the lulz. What co-branding does is allow them to combine the goodwill of the two corporations in the interests of further increases in market share. It's an old capitalist tactic.



> A form of co-branding that I feel has worked very well is in the automotive industry. Ford and Eddie Bauer formed a very powerful relationship to promote the “top of the line” SUVs. The prestige of Eddie Bauer and classic design of Ford have definitely attracted SUV buyers.
> 
> ....
> Perhaps one thing that Ford (Eddie Bauer Edition) and Eddie Bauer customers have in common is their willingness to pay a premium. The Eddie Bauer Explorer is sold for $6,000 more than the standard model. It leads the public to believe that a large portion of this premium is for the little “Eddie Bauer Edition” medallion that is stuck to the rear of the SUV.


 
http://www.lauralianasbrandjournal.blogspot.ca/2005/06/ford-and-eddie-bauer.html

The Ford 'Eddie Bauer':








The Fiat 500 "Barbie"  





I can see it now: She's a Barbie girl, in her Barbie world, using her Google Kitkat...



Issak Mizrahi/Target Stores





The acclaimed Issac Mizrahi designed a women’s ready-to-wear line for Target stores. The partnership lasted five years and ended in January 2008. Target continues to co-brand with other high-end designers such as Liz Lange, Tracy Feith, and Angie and Lola.


Jack Daniel and the restaurant chain TGI Friday's, give us the Jack Daniel Bacon Cheeseburger...






It all seems so cool and new. An OS and a chocolate bar. It's just the same old marketing gimmicks aimed at a new target demographic.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 22, 2013)

Good article about co-branding:

http://www.inc.com/michelle-greenwald/innovative-co-branding-and-creative-partnerships.html


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 22, 2013)

Its come through on my nexus 4. Doesn't seem drastically different. What are the key differences?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 22, 2013)

My Nexus 4 got the OTA update last night but I haven't had a chance to explore it yet.


----------



## mack (Nov 22, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Its come through on my nexus 4. Doesn't seem drastically different. What are the key differences?



http://www.android.com/intl/en_uk/versions/kit-kat-4-4/


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 22, 2013)

Do you get the new style launcher on the Nexus 4?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 22, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Do you get the new style launcher on the Nexus 4?


Not that I have noticed.
It also doesn't seem to work if I say 'OK Google' to my google now homescreen - but I'm not really bother about that because it makes me sound like a bit of a twat.

Adding stuff to your calendar by voice is handy though- is that new? You definitely couldn't do that at first.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 22, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Not that I have noticed.
> It also doesn't seem to work if I say 'OK Google' to my google now homescreen - but I'm not really bother about that because it makes me sound like a bit of a twat.
> 
> Adding stuff to your calendar by voice is handy though- is that new? You definitely couldn't do that at first.


I always could on my Nexus 4


----------



## dervish (Nov 22, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Not that I have noticed.
> It also doesn't seem to work if I say 'OK Google' to my google now homescreen - but I'm not really bother about that because it makes me sound like a bit of a twat.
> 
> Adding stuff to your calendar by voice is handy though- is that new? You definitely couldn't do that at first.



You will probably need to change your language to English US for the OK Google stuff to work.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 22, 2013)

Still not...!!!


----------



## renegadechicken (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got the update 1hr ago. Interesting to note my nexus said the update was only available until the 23rd November.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 22, 2013)

Nope ...turned my WiFi on in sleep mode .....maybe it will pick it upovernight


----------



## renegadechicken (Nov 23, 2013)

Same problem saying OK Google to my home screen does nothing other than make me look a bit of an idiot and gets me funny looks and much piss taking from the wife.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 23, 2013)

Just got 4.4 for my Nexus 4


----------



## Tankus (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Leafster (Nov 23, 2013)

Tankus said:


>





My Nexus 7 updated yesterday.  

Not had much of chance to look at anything new though.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 25, 2013)

Just downloading to my Nexus 7 2013 now. i will report back


----------



## Fingers (Nov 25, 2013)

First impression, it is fookin smooth and fast!  and looks great.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 26, 2013)

Is it 'cause I is welsh ?....getting stupid now!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 26, 2013)

Still don't have it on my Nexus 4, but do on my Nexus 7.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/11/25/nexus-4-android-4-4-kitkat-update-bugs-frustrating-users/

Anyone had any problems? Aqua has a Nexus 4 but her update hasn't arrived yet...


----------



## magneze (Nov 26, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Still don't have it on my Nexus 4, but do on my Nexus 7.


Other way round for me!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 26, 2013)

Arrived on my Nexus 7 last night. It's...more white, less blue. I like it. Glad the weirdly bolded clock has gone.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2013)

Still nowt on my Nexus. Bah!


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't upload pics to urban from my nexus 4 since the update


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 26, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I can't upload pics to urban from my nexus 4 since the update


The stories floating around of problems with this update do suggest Google might have taken their eye off the ball a tad. I could understand problems on the huge range of Android handsets out here, it's pretty much inevitable that some will have issues, but you'd think they could manage to get it right on the Nexus range. I also don't understand why the rollout takes so long and seems so random, if Apple can roll out an OS update to millions of phones on the same day why can't Google? It's not as if they're lacking in server power


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2013)

I got it today.   Good - my camera function is restored.  Bad - don't know yet, but I don't like the new contacts being in white.  I liked the black and blue.  Bad, I now seem to have insufficient space, so looks like I'm going to have to have a clean-up and/or delete stuff


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Another really annoying thing is you can now say things like, "send a text to Mam" and it even used that as an example when showing off the new feature after installation (yes, spelled "Mam" - like wot a Northern might say. Nice tough Goog). So I started the voice thing, and said, "send a text to Mam" but no matter how I say it, it _always_ goes to "Mom" and so doesn't find her in my contacts.



I just told google to phone my name.  It repeated my name in English accent, and it repeated correctly.  I'm quite  as most people pronounce my name wrong


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 26, 2013)

updated on my nexus 4 on sat, cant say I can really see the difference.  What does it do that it didnt do before?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 26, 2013)

Got it. If you want to try the new launcher on the nexus 4 you can get it from here http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23212708291676903


----------



## Tankus (Nov 26, 2013)

In the words of a Partridge

Ah haaa!

Think I preferred the blue ....heh


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 26, 2013)

You can get the OK Google voice recognition stuff to work if you have the new launcher on the nexus 4 if you switch Google now to US English.


----------



## renegadechicken (Nov 26, 2013)

Tapatalk 4 push notifications have stopped working.....which is not a deal breaker but its annoying.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 26, 2013)

London bus times have started showing up in google now for me, which is really handy as I don't need to go on TFL's shitty countdown website.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2013)

It has arrived. Huzzah!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2013)

You can view notifications now without having to leave page you're on (eg. if you're playing a game).

World city times are available on the clock as well (or was that already there?)

Smileys as well on keyboard


----------



## dervish (Nov 28, 2013)

Installed OmniROM on my S3 and very much liking Kitkat so far. I really like the new launcher, it's very, very quick. Using ART instead of Dalvik and it is very fast to load applications, not noticed much of an overhead in installing them either.


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2013)

I think Google Now has got a pretty poor understanding of what makes a good photo opportunity!


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 2, 2013)

If I try to upload a jpg to urban it now says it can't open that type of file, and you can't go straight to Gallery now (from Upload A File button here) - have to go via Documents  Had to dig out my old HTC Desire HD to use as back up ffs. Also, the phone book / dialled numbers is pants. 

So, overall - a bit shit so far. Haven't really explored it much, but in general use a few issues have arisen which piss me off. And I bought the Nexus 4 partly for its pure Android awesomeness 

Stig should I just bin it and buy the N5? Does KitKat work ok on it?


----------



## Stig (Dec 3, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> If I try to upload a jpg to urban it now says it can't open that type of file, and you can't go straight to Gallery now (from Upload A File button here) - have to go via Documents  Had to dig out my old HTC Desire HD to use as back up ffs. Also, the phone book / dialled numbers is pants.
> 
> So, overall - a bit shit so far. Haven't really explored it much, but in general use a few issues have arisen which piss me off. And I bought the Nexus 4 partly for its pure Android awesomeness
> 
> Stig should I just bin it and buy the N5? Does KitKat work ok on it?



Seems OK, but I haven't tried to upload jpgs to urban from it yet.


----------



## Stig (Dec 3, 2013)

Stig said:


> Seems OK, but I haven't tried to upload jpgs to urban from it yet.


----------



## Stig (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Stig (Dec 3, 2013)

works fine!


----------



## Tankus (Dec 11, 2013)

Just had a 40mb update to 4.4.2...last night…..no visible difference apart from utube seeming running more smoothly.

Minor irritation with the keyboard with kitkat _, can't quite put my finger on it _,but my typing speed has dropped off ,  with more (manual) corrections needed to be made on  the auto correction.


----------

